# Angelrollen nach Regen ölen



## Fetter Barsch (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich hab heute für knapp 2 Stunden im Regen geangelt, sollte man die Rolle jetzt noch mal ölen, oder macht man das nur, wenn die Rolle ins Wasser fällt?

Ich habe die folgende Frage zwar schon in dem Thread gestellt, 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286441
hat aber leider noch keiner geantwortet. 
Kann es sein, das bei der von mir im Laden gekurbelten Rarenium die Schleifgeräusche(wenn man es so nennen kann) noch weg gehen? Kann das den wirklich nur an dem Öl liegen, das sich das nur verteilen muss?
MfG Tony


----------



## pike-81 (30. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!
So sporadisch kann Dir das mit den Schleifgeräuschen keiner beantworten. 
Dazu müßte man es selber hören. 
Schlimmer wäre es, wenn Du das Schleifen deutlich spüren würdest. 
Sogar Stella oder Van Staal machen Geräusche. Kleiner Tip für den nächsten Rollenkauf:
Gehe zum Händler Deines Vertrauens, auch wenn er etwas teurer als das Internet ist. 
Dann läßt Du Dir von Deinem Wunschmodell 2-3 auf den Thresen legen, spielst dran rum, und nimmst Dir die, die Dir am besten gefällt. Produktiosschwankungen sind standart. 
Eine Rolle läuft sich auch ein. Dabei werden feine Unebenheiten abgetragen, und die Schmiermittel verteilt. 
Nach so gut wie jedem Fischen, wische ich meine Rollen grob mit Papiertüchern ab, dabei nehme ich alles ab, wofür ich keinen Schraubenzieher brauche. 
Also Spule, Kurbel und Schutzkappe gegenüber. 
Dann Öle ich Bügel, Achse, Kurbel, Knob und Schnurlaufröllchen. 
Danach nochmal abwischen, ggf. offen trocknen lassen. 
Schließlich kommt sie mit offener Bremse in den Schrank. 
Das hört sich wild an, dauert aber nur Minuten, und ich weiß, daß sie beim nächsten Einsatz zuverlässig ihren Dienst verrichtet. 
Gerade jetzt sind viele Pollen und Samen unterwegs.
Außerdem verhindert es Korrosion. 
Transportiert werden sie auch nur im Beutel. Montiert wird am Wasser. 
Damit fahre ich bestens. 
Egal ob Slammer oder Stella, Spinne oder BC. 
Petri


----------



## Fetter Barsch (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelrollen nach Regen ölen*

@ pike-81 
Danke!
Du pflegst sie ja sehr ausführlich.#6
Ich persönlich würd das nie machen, da fehlt mir einfach der Nerv dafür. Eine etwas ausführlichere Rollenpflege würd ich nur in der kalten Jahreszeit von nem Profi machen lassen.


Es geht ja mir nur konkret um den Regen, ob der Regen irgendwie ein wenig Öl rausspült oder ob das keine Auswirkungen hat.;+

Der Verkäufer sagte mir, das die 4000er meistens besser laufen als die 2500er, kann das jemand bestätigen?
Er hat gesagt, die Geräusche würden sich nach ein paar Stunden angeln legen, das Öl muss sich noch verteilen.
Habt ihr diese Erfahrung gemacht?

MfG Tony


----------



## pike-81 (30. Mai 2014)

Hab meinen Beitrag nochmal bearbeitet. 
Rollen unterschiedlicher Grôße laufen oft unterschiedlich leicht. 
Das hängt mit der Übersetzung zusammen. Eine hohe Übersetzung ist immer etwas schwergängiger. 
Die Rollengröße sollte sich aber vornehmlich am Zielfisch und den Ködern orientieren. 
So viel Arbeit ist das echt nicht. Wenn man es sich angewöhnt, ist es ein Klacks.
Natürlich kann Regen Öl und auch Fett verdünnen und wegspülen. 
Gerade an offenen Teilen wie Knob und Bügel.


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelrollen nach Regen ölen*

Wenn meine Regen abbekommen haben mache ich es ähnlich wie der Vorposter Pike81
Spule ab ,Kurbel ab und reibe sie mit einem Tuch trocken Fertig.
Ölen tu ich da noch nichts.
Zu den Laufgeräuschen : Mir ist nicht aufgefallen das sich da überhaupt etwas verändert  allerdings stammen meine Shimanos allesamt aus den 90 ger Jahren.
Vielleicht war die Fertigung da präziser.
Heute werden die ja fast ausschließlich in???????????????gebaut nur nicht mehr in Japan selbst.


----------



## Fetter Barsch (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelrollen nach Regen ölen*

Noch mal ne Frage außerhalb des Themas:
Ich wollt mir das umklappen des Bügels per Kurbelumdrehung ja abgewöhnen, aber heute hab ich es noch ein paar Mal gemacht.
Was passiert da eigentlich mit der Rolle? Kann mir eigentlich schlecht vorstellen, warum da was kaputt gehen soll. Ich hoffe, ein paar Mal dieser Kurbelumdrehungen schadet doch nicht all zu sehr, oder?


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelrollen nach Regen ölen*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Noch mal ne Frage außerhalb des Themas:
> Ich wollt mir das umklappen des Bügels per Kurbelumdrehung ja abgewöhnen, aber heute hab ich es noch ein paar Mal gemacht.
> Was passiert da eigentlich mit der Rolle? Kann mir eigentlich schlecht vorstellen, warum da was kaputt gehen soll. Ich hoffe, ein paar Mal dieser Kurbelumdrehungen schadet doch nicht all zu sehr, oder?



Warum willst du dir das abgewöhnen?
Ich angel jetzt bestimmt schon 40 Jahre und habe das nie anders gemacht.Eine Bügelfeder kann auch brechen wenn du den Bügel mit der Hand umlegst.Das ist auch das einzigste was kaputtgehen kann.Wenn die denn überhaupt mal bricht.
Bis dato 1 in 40 Jahren .


----------



## Pippa (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelrollen nach Regen ölen*

..........


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelrollen nach Regen ölen*



Pippa schrieb:


> Ohje, mir wird schwindelig!
> 
> Kurze ernstgemeinte Frage: Macht ihr das wirklich, oder erkenne ich euren (versteckten) Humor nicht?
> 
> ...


:q Da passiert wohl nichts aber was spricht dagegen die Spule abzunehmen und die Rolle zu trocknen?Ich nenne es Pflege und meinen Rollen siehst du ihre Jahre nicht an.
Und 30 Jahre alte Rollen habe ich auch. Jeder so wie er mag.Fetten usw.alle paar Jahre mal,man muss es ja nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Purist (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelrollen nach Regen ölen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> :q Da passiert wohl nichts aber was spricht dagegen die Spule abzunehmen und die Rolle zu trocknen?Ich nenne es Pflege und meinen Rollen siehst du ihre Jahre nicht an.



Nach jedem Regen? Da ist man ja ständig am Rollentrockentupfen. Einmal im Jahr macht Sinn, bei der Komplettwartung, ebenso, wenn die Rolle eine Weile unter Wasser lag oder in den Schlamm geflogen ist, ansonsten ist derart übertriebene Wachsamkeit und Pflege eher für Meeresangler relevant. Die sollten das ruhig nach jedem Angeln tun.


----------



## Tino34 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelrollen nach Regen ölen*

Grundpflege ist ja ok, aber wenn schon mein Zeug trocknet im Auto auf dem Nachhauseweg! Angel ich im Süßwasser mache ich ab und an ans Schnurlaufröllchen und in die Wartungsöffnung ein zwei tropfen Öl ran / rein! Angel ich auf Bodden und Ostsee mache ich es wie pike81! Je nach Bedarf gibt es für die Rolle dann die komplette Durchsicht!


----------



## roki (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelrollen nach Regen ölen*

Von Penn gibts ein Rollenfett, ein- oder zweimal im Jahr etwas auf die Achse
und gut ist`s


----------



## Sneep (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelrollen nach Regen ölen*

Hallo,

Auf die Idee bin ich noch nie gekommen. 

Die Rolle kommt nass wieder an ihren Platz. Da hat sie Zeit zum trocknen.
War die Rolle im Süßwasser im Einsatz, wird sie nach Ende der Saison zerlegt und gepflegt, geölt und gefettet. Vor allen Dingen kommt das alte Fett vorher raus.

Beim Einsatz im Salzwasser geschieht das gleiche, nur dann nach je einer Woche.
Speziell beim Spinnfischen auf  Mefos leiden die Rollen extrem.


SnEEp


----------



## Fetter Barsch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelrollen nach Regen ölen*

Zu den Schleifgeräuschen der Rarenium nochmal:
In dem Angelladen haben eigentlich fast alle Rollen(auch die hochwertigen), die ich gekurbelt hab, mehr oder weniger dieses Geräusch gemacht. Am lautesten war eine 8000er Salzwasser-Biomaster, wie eine Kaffemühle.
Mir ist aber aufgefallen, das die 1000er und 4000 Rarenium ein wenig leiser als die 2500er sind.
Kann das einfach nur sein, das die Rollen dort einfach ein paar Monate hängen und das irgendwas mit dem Öl bewirkt hat?
Wenn es wirklich nur das Öl ist, kann ich sie ja kaufen.
Hoffe nur, das der Verkäufer, wenn die Geräusche nicht weg gehen. sie zurücknimmt.

Bei meiner Biomaster, wo ich aus Gewohnheit ab und zu den Bügel per Kurbelumdrehung umklappe, ist jetzt dieses Scharnier am Bügel, auf der anderen Seite des Schnurlaufröllchens, locker. Es lässt sich jetzt ein wenig zur Spule hin bewegen.

Meint ihr, der Verkäufer (nicht im Internet) nimmt sie zurück oder lässt sie reparieren, oder hab ich da Pech gehabt?

MfG Tony


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelrollen nach Regen ölen*

Hi,
das Fett und Öl unterliegt natürlich auch einem Alterunsprozess.
Es wird dann ,ich sage mal etwas zäher aber dieser Prozess zieht sich über Jahre.
Meine größeren Rollen laufen auch etwas lauter als die kleineren aber ich bin kein Fachmann oder Frau.:q
Sehe ich als normal an und hat wohl auch mit der bewegten Masse zu tun.
Zu dem lockeren Schanier: Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist
lass den Händler erstmal sehen,wird wohl nur ne Schraube locker sein. Wenn du selbst drangehst erlischt die Garantie.


----------

